

Tig 1.0 released - ncurses text-mode interface for git - keyist
http://jonas.nitro.dk/tig/NEWS.html

======
askedrelic
Sweet! I use tig daily as my main git viewer.

Here are some bindings my in .tigrc, which I use in the log viewer window, to
make it more vim like:

bind generic g move-first-line

bind generic G move-last-line

bind generic n next

bind generic p previous

I generally use n/p to flip between commits in log view, hit enter to view a
specific commit, and then j/k to move lines on the commit view.

------
martiell
My favourite things about Tig:

    
    
      * It's fast.
      * It's there in the terminal, right where you're using git.
      * Hence, easy to use over ssh :)
      * Familiar keyboard shortcuts (press 'h' for help).
      * Combined log/diff view, where each scrolls independently.
      * 'tig --all'
    

I've often wished I could use it to start a rebase, but besides that, I find
it damn near perfect.

~~~
jonasf
As an avid rebase user, I want to add rebase support eventually. Something
like interactive rebase, however, the question is how to improve something
that is nearly perfect.

~~~
martiell
That'd be awesome. :)

If tig started "git rebase" (with or without -i) and then helped me through
fixing any conflicts (merge tool?), that'd be awesome.

I sometimes forget where I am during a rebase, so showing how many more
commits to go would be cool.

------
melicerte
Good to see people still develop using ncurse. It is quite different from the
"SaaS in the cloud" trend.

------
Sodaware
The main project site has more information, as well as some screenshots:
<http://jonas.nitro.dk/tig/>

------
bct
Interesting. It looks similar to the vim plugin fugitive:
<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2975>

~~~
askedrelic
Fugitive is pretty great once figure out most of it.

Extradite is a wrapper around fugitive to provide a log view similar to tig's
log view, but seemed a bit clunky to me last time I tried it.

<https://github.com/int3/vim-extradite>

------
grimborg
I love it, shame that most of the time I work with Mercurial... Is there
anything like a tig for hg? I haven't been able to find it.

------
antidoh
Tig is the only git viewer that I like.

~~~
zem
what do you not like about gitk?

~~~
antidoh
<http://lwn.net/Articles/140350/>

It's fine. I have nothing against it. I just generally like doing as much as I
can in the terminal, when that makes sense.

gitk is OK, but I _like_ tig. Personal quirks.

~~~
zem
fair enough. i'm just the other way around - i usually prefer terminal-based
apps, but i really like gitk and git-cola. the gui really enhances the user
experience for both those apps.

